# Something is wrong with coding [code]---[/code]



## Sidran (Sep 11, 2002)

It will not let me see my tables when I code them.



```
Level	BAB	 Fortitude	Reflex	Will 	Special 
1st	+0	+0	+0	+2	Sense Taint, Track, Favored Arcanum
2nd	+1	+0	+0	+3	
3rd	+1	+1	+1	+3	Turn Arcanum, Resistance Bonus +1
4th	+2	+1	+1	+4	
5th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Slippery Mind
6th	+3	+2	+2	+5	Fast movement, Resistance Bonus +2
7th	+3	+2	+2	+5	
8th	+4	+2	+2	+6	Powerful Presence
9th	+4	+3	+3	+6	
10th	+5	+3	+3	+7
```


----------



## Neowolf (Sep 11, 2002)

It shows up fine for me.  Look in your User Control Panel and see if you've got code disabled.


----------



## Sidran (Sep 11, 2002)

It will let me see the box just not the tables ( unless I highlight the text inside the box )


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 11, 2002)

Let's try something.




```
[size=large]
Level	BAB	 Fortitude	Reflex	Will 	Special 
1st	+0	+0	+0	+2	Sense Taint, Track, Favored Arcanum
2nd	+1	+0	+0	+3	
3rd	+1	+1	+1	+3	Turn Arcanum, Resistance Bonus +1
4th	+2	+1	+1	+4	
5th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Slippery Mind
6th	+3	+2	+2	+5	Fast movement, Resistance Bonus +2
7th	+3	+2	+2	+5	
8th	+4	+2	+2	+6	Powerful Presence
9th	+4	+3	+3	+6	
10th	+5	+3	+3	+7
```
[/size]


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 11, 2002)

Putting in a color tag seems to do the trick!


----------



## Sidran (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool thanks PC

I guess it had the color tag invisible or something


----------



## Sidran (Sep 11, 2002)

```
[size=large]
Level	BAB FortitudeReflex	Will 	Special 
1st	+0	+0	+0	+2	Sense Taint, Track, Favored Arcanum
2nd	+1	+0	+0	+3	
3rd	+1	+1	+1	+3	Turn Arcanum, Resistance Bonus +1
4th	+2	+1	+1	+4	
5th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Slippery Mind
6th	+3	+2	+2	+5	Fast movement, Resistance Bonus +2
7th	+3	+2	+2	+5	
8th	+4	+2	+2	+6	Powerful Presence
9th	+4	+3	+3	+6	
10th	+5	+3	+3	+7
```
[/size] [/B]


----------

